# Google- Movie Review: Dianna Agron of 'Glee' fame stars in 'I Am Number Four' - Wicked Local Plainville



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Movie Review: Dianna Agron of 'Glee' fame stars in 'I Am Number Four'**Wicked Local Plainville*Is it another sequel to â€œI Am Number Two,â€ a thriller about a man with *irritable bowel syndrome*? Or is it a lame sci-fi flick about an alien teen whose extraordinary powers include extraordinary dullness? Sadly, the answer is the latter. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

